# Problème Mail : comptes synchronisés sur plusieurs appareils



## alainc89500 (5 Mars 2014)

Bonjour à vous.
Mon fournisseur d'accès est orange.
Depuis peu, qque chose a du être modifié, les mails que j'envoie depuis l'ipad, l'iphone, le macbook ou le pc se retrouvent dans la boite "messages envoyés", des autres appareils, comme s'ils en étaient partis.
De même, leur suppression s'applique à tous les appareils.
et ça c'est très gênant.
A votre avis que s'est il passé ?
Merci.


----------



## Powerdom (5 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,
Bienvenue sur MacGé. 

Pour moi c'est un comportement normal.


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mars 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> Pour moi c'est un comportement normal.


A nuancer
comportement normal... en imap


----------



## Mac2A (5 Mars 2014)

oui comportement normal si tu es en imap et non en pop

l'imap synchronise tout entre tes différents appareils alors qu'en pop non

vérifie dans préférences de mail puis dans compte si tu es en imap ou en pop


----------



## alainc89500 (5 Mars 2014)

Si j'ai bien compris, pour éviter cette synchronisation,
 je dois repasser de imap 
à pop ?
Sur tout les appareils ?
iphone, ipad, macbook et pc ?

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mars 2014)

pas forcement !

la fonction centrale de l'imap c'est la synchro tous appareils
ce qui est TRES pratique

donc si tu ne veux pas de synchro du tout , tu changes pour pop

mais par ailleurs il existe mille combines imap  pour 
 synchroniser partiellement
(certaines parties et pas d'autres) 
ou
ranger dans un appareil et pas un autre
(par exemple sur mail mac , mettre des messages partie " sur mon mac"; et ils seront , comme c'est évident vu le nom de la section , ...sur ton mac)


----------



## alainc89500 (5 Mars 2014)

Très bien.
Pour faire simple, je préfère repasser en pop.
Mais.....
Je viens de le faire sur l'ipad ( wifi sans 3G) pour..... _voir_.
j'ai remplacé imap.wanadoo.fr 
par pop.wanadoo.fr ( dans les réglages )


Message: le serveur imap "pop.wanadoo.fr" ne répond pas.
Vérifier votre connexion et les infos ds le champ " serveur de réception"

En plus, j'ai récupéré des messages vides avec mention "aucun expéditeur",  de 2001 ,
que je ne peux pas supprimer !

Votre avis ?


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mars 2014)

ici t'es section mac

pour souci ipad voir sections dediées iOS ( ou ipad)


----------



## alainc89500 (5 Mars 2014)

Plutôt péremptoire comme remarque.

Ce que je constate sur l'ipad, est identique à ce que je peux observer sur l'iphone ou sur le macbook.
Les trois appareils présentant le même problème avec l'envoi, la suppression et la réception des mails via Mail.

Après, si me répondre vous ennuie, ce que je peux  comprendre, inutile de faire preuve de tant de suffisance.


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mars 2014)

suffisance?

1 tu parles d'ipad je t'indique la section
aucune suffisance
sur ce forum immense les questions sont traitées par sections, pas en mode bric à brac, c'est un choix des admis et tu l'as accepté

2 que ce probleme se presente sur trois appareils tu ne le dis qu'après ma reponse

en passant parce que je suis sympa
 le message que ton ipad te laisse aurait dû pourtant te mettre la puce à l'oreille

allez je t'aide , encore
 serveur *imap* "pop.wanadoo.fr" ne répond pas
c'est normal
 les serveurs pop ne servent pas en imap 
et inversement

tu veux un compte pop tu regles un vrai compte pop
pas un  compte hybride ni pop ni imap


----------



## alainc89500 (5 Mars 2014)

Pour avoir un vrai compte pop,
dois je simplement remplacer,
sur les 3 appareils
imap.wanadoo.fr
par
pop.wanadoo.fr ?


----------



## naas (5 Mars 2014)

alainc89500 a dit:


> Plutôt péremptoire comme remarque.
> 
> Ce que je constate sur l'ipad, est identique à ce que je peux observer sur l'iphone ou sur le macbook.
> Les trois appareils présentant le même problème avec l'envoi, la suppression et la réception des mails via Mail.
> ...


Dis donc garçon à 5 messages, tu vas baisser d'un ton.
tu viens avec une question/besoin, qui sans vouloir dire est stupide, benh oui car l'imap te donne une reference quelque soient les machines sur lequel tu es, mais bon tu es un boulet et tu veux continuer comme avant soit, alors donc les gentils posteurs de macgé font l'effort de répondre, même s'ils en pensent pas moins, et toi tu parles de suffisance et péremptoire, mais dis donc sa majesté, vas te faire ù$^$`ùù^ (les signes c'est pour ne pas écrire encoller car c'est grossier)

*dis toi que la suffisance compense ton insuffisance.*

je vous laisse méditer là dessus comme disait l'autre


----------



## gmaa (5 Mars 2014)

Pour info,

Je viens de tout passer en imap parce qu'en pop c'était ingérable pour un compte multi-boîtes (Orange).

Ou alors il faut s'interdire de regarder dans les boîtes des "autres".


----------



## Mac2A (5 Mars 2014)

naas a dit:


> Dis donc garçon à 5 messages, tu vas baisser d'un ton.
> tu viens avec une question/besoin, qui sans vouloir dire est stupide, benh oui car l'imap te donne une reference quelque soient les machines sur lequel tu es, mais bon tu es un boulet et tu veux continuer comme avant soit, alors donc les gentils posteurs de macgé font l'effort de répondre, même s'ils en pensent pas moins, et toi tu parles de suffisance et péremptoire, mais dis donc sa majesté, vas te faire ù$^$`ùù^ (les signes c'est pour ne pas écrire encoller car c'est grossier)
> 
> *dis toi que la suffisance compense ton insuffisance.*
> ...



Oui je suis d'accord ... Il faut que tout le monde se respecte dans un premier temps

Je suis admiratif devant la gentillesse de pascalformac qui parcoure ce forum depuis de nombreuses années et qui donne son aide des que possible
BRAVO pascalformac POUR TOUS LES CONSEILS QUE TU NOUS DONNES


----------



## alainc89500 (6 Mars 2014)

Votre suffisance vous aveugle .

Un tel forum n'a d'existence que si ceux qui savent,
acceptent de partager leur connaissance avec d'autres bien moins au fait, 
parfois stupides, car ignorants, 
sans pour autant utiliser l'outil 
pour nourrir leur égo.

Ce dernier, à son tour, peut à son tour dispenser son savoir vers d'autres incultes.
Et ainsi de suite.
Sinon, point de forum!



Javais une question simple, idiote. ( _imap, pop ? _)
Jespérais une réponse qui m'aide à me sortir de l'ignorance 
et pas un discours devant lequel je devais  me prosterner.


En plus de 30 ans de MAC , jamais je n'ai vu une telle gestion du service. 

Je vous laisse à vos fans.
Méditez, méditez .
Il en restera toujours quelque chose.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2014)

> Il en restera toujours quelque chose.


 prend donc l'IMAP


----------



## Powerdom (6 Mars 2014)

alainc89500 a dit:


> Votre suffisance vous aveugle .


carrément !!




alainc89500 a dit:


> En plus de 30 ans de MAC , jamais je n'ai vu une telle gestion du service.



Mais de quoi parle t-il ??


----------



## pascalformac (6 Mars 2014)

pour l'instant s'il y a un aveugle c'est  alainc89500

non seulement on a répondu en donnant les solutions envisageables

mais en plus  son ipad  lui indique pourquoi ca coince  ce que j'ai même pris le temps de lui repointer( pour rien semble til)
configurer un compte pop
( et je vais même lui indiquer ce qui est dans l'aide  des appareils:
cliquer  Ajouter un compte POP dans les zones de configuration et rentrer les éléments requis pour ce compte POP)

et un autre conseil
faire un tour chez un ophtalmo

sur ce je me désabonne , je suis sympa, j'ai aidé , fourni les réponses  mais il y a des limites


----------



## drs (6 Mars 2014)

alainc89500 a dit:


> En plus de 30 ans de MAC , jamais je n'ai vu une telle gestion du service.



Ah là là, c'est vrai que tout se perd de nos jours...plus de notion de client roi, plus de service, alors que pourtant, on paye un prix exhorbitant pour ça!!!
Et la GTR(*) 4h les gars, vous y avez pensé? On va se prendre des pénalités...

Imaginez...il est en rade depuis hier 11h13....Faut se grouiller de lui répondre et pas n'importe quoi en plus...

Si tu veux même, on envoie une équipe chez toi pour tout paramétrer!!!


Bon allez, trève de bavardages, je vais moi aussi apporter ma pierre.

Ce que tu décris, comme l'ont dit les autres membres avant moi, est un fonctionnement normal du protocole IMAP, et n'a rien à voir avec ton opérateur (je sais bien qu'il est facile de faire porter le chapeau aux autres, mais ici ce n'est pas le cas).

Le POP fonctionne différemment.

Tu avais certes une question idiote (IMAP,POP), mais la moindre des choses aurait été de te renseigner un peu sur ces protocoles avant d'accuser les autres (encore?) de tous tes maux...
Si tu l'avais fait, tu saurais maintenant qu'on ne peux pas configurer un compte IMAP avec une adresse en pop.qqch.fr, réservé pour les comptes...POP!

Donc pour faire simple:
- tu veux de la synchro: IMAP. Tu laisses tout comme ça et tu fais avec
- t'en veux pas: POP. Il faut alors reconfigurer tes comptes mail pour en faire du POP, tu perds la synchro et tout le monde est content!

Sur ce, bonne journée 


-------
(*) Garantie de Temps de Résolution


----------



## Mac2A (6 Mars 2014)

alainc89500 a dit:


> Votre suffisance vous aveugle .
> 
> Un tel forum n'a d'existence que si ceux qui savent,
> acceptent de partager leur connaissance avec d'autres bien moins au fait,
> ...



Bonjour, et j'aimerai que l'on puisse discuter sans s'envoyer des pics!

Tu sais *alainc89500*, il y beaucoup de personnes qui ont 30 ans de MAC. Le seul problème c'est que les nouvelles technologies nous dépassent vite, toutes les Mises à Jour ont des bugs, la compatibilité entre ipad, iphone mac et différents IOS est souvent difficile à trouver la preuve tu as demandé de l'aide.

Je pense sincèrement que quelqu'un comme toi peut apporter ENORMEMENT dans un tel Forum, et il serait dommage que tu te braques alors que tu as certainement des compétences dans divers domaines.

Alors restons tous cool et partageons généreusement ce que nous savons avec ceux qui demandent de l'aide même si des fois il arrive que l'on se trompe CQFD


----------



## gmaa (6 Mars 2014)

Tiens, ça doit être comme le temps!
Aujourd'hui il fait beau..

À la bonne heure!


----------



## alainc89500 (6 Mars 2014)

Je ne me braque pas du tout.
Et je suis cool.
J'espère.
Quel intérêt y aurai-je ?

Mais répondre à quelqu'un, en supposant qu'il sait déjà pourquoi
il pose cette question, qu'il pourrait faire un effort
parce que la réponse est tellement évidente,
c'est un peu scabreux, non ?

Alors, merci aux contributions de chacun.
Et oublions cet emballement .
Si quelqu'un s'est senti blessé,
je le prie de m'en excuser.

Si, dans l'équipe de paramétreurs à mon service, 
l'un d'entre eux pouvait 
m'expliquer comment on reconfigure en Pop,
je serais ravi de le savoir .


----------



## Powerdom (6 Mars 2014)

alainc89500 a dit:


> Si, dans l'équipe de paramétreurs à mon service, .




sans commentaires....


----------



## gmaa (6 Mars 2014)

+1

Enfin si...

Il y a méprise quelque part!
*Personne n'est au service de quelqu'un!*

Il y a, *me semble-t-il,* des gens sympas qui aiment aider ou conseiller d'autres qui sont à la peine ou dans la mouise.

Il y en a d'autres qui viennent ici pour apprendre... et j'en suis aussi.

C'est comme ça que je comprends ce lieu de "convivialité".


----------



## Mac2A (6 Mars 2014)

alainc89500 a dit:


> Je ne me braque pas du tout.
> Et je suis cool.
> J'espère.
> Quel intérêt y aurai-je ?
> ...



Sur la messagerie orange vous avez le choix entre pop ou imap:

Client internet sans option de messagerie :
Nom des serveurs par défaut : pop.orange.fr (vous pouvez modifier ce nom à votre convenance)
Courrier entrant (POP3) : pop.orange.fr
Courrier sortant (SMTP) : smtp.orange.fr

client mobile Orange

->Configuration du serveur en POP3
Nom des serveurs par défaut : pop.orange.fr (vous pouvez modifier ce nom à votre convenance)
Courrier entrant (POP3) : pop.orange.fr
Courrier sortant (SMTP) : smtp.orange.fr

client ayant associé un compte internet et mobile Orange

Configuration du serveur en POP3
Nom des serveurs par défaut : pop.orange.fr (vous pouvez modifier ce nom à votre convenance)
Courrier entrant (POP3) : pop.orange.fr
Courrier sortant (SMTP) : smtp.orange.fr



*configurer votre logiciel de messagerie*

Le serveur POP (ou IMAP) reçoit votre courrier. Le serveur SMTP envoie votre courrier. 

-> Le protocole POP (Post Office Protocol) :  permet de récupérer sur votre ordinateur vos mails depuis le serveur  distant (votre fournisseur d'accès) via un logiciel de messagerie (Outlook Express, Thunderbird) puis les messages sont supprimés du serveur. 

Une fois téléchargés, vous pouvez les lire et les gérer sur votre ordinateur (en local) sans avoir besoin d'une connexion internet.
La configuration du compte de messagerie dépend de votre logiciel de messagerie (Thunderbird, Outlook...) :
configurer votre logiciel de messagerie - Assistance Orange

Voilà bon courage et à bientôt


----------



## PDD (6 Mars 2014)

Un seul petit commentaire à cette réponse bien complète, le protocole pop ne supprime pas necessairement le courrier du serveur, dans mon cas le serveur de mon université  conserve le courrier lu (et non supprimé bien sur) jusqu'à ce que les 5 G disponibles soit atteints. Par contre les "spams" ne sont conservés que un mois.


----------



## Jack444 (19 Juillet 2018)

Je déterre ce très vieux post parce que je suis "tombé dessus" en cherchant à résoudre le même problème. Je fais aussi partie de ces dinosaures qui refusent de passer aux comptes Imap, et qui préfèrent s'emm...nuyer avec des comptes Pop. L'Iphone semble ne pas vouloir créer un second compte mail en pop/smtp lorsqu'il en a créé un premier (ou alors, c'est spécifique au serveur Orange) : mon second compte mail était en imap par défaut. J'ai finalement réussi à "contourner" le problème, en ... faisant une erreur dans ma seconde adresse mail : l'automatisme a fini par baisser les bras et m'afficher l'écran de paramétrage manuel. 
... à toutes fins utiles, pour d'éventuels autres dinosaures. 
Bien cordialement,


----------

